# You Know You Love Your Hav When ...



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sometimes it's the little things we do that add up to be important. See if you can give a recent example of something small ,that really shows you care. So my example to this question is... when I keep my legs to the side of the bed when sleeping so that Molly has room at the foot of the bed.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

When she was sore from a vaccine and laying in bed with me, my husband brought her some water in a paper cup to drink out of so she wouldn't have to move. ( she loves drinking out of paper cups for some reason..talk about being catered to!)


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I get up at 4:45am every day to spend some "snuggle time" with Bear before I have to get ready for work. I am so not a morning person, but I cherish that quietness in the morning, just him and I. <3


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahh I'm getting choked up with those two examples already.


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Ditto to Dave's comment and yes going to bed an hour early because he (Huey) wants to.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

i stay up later than I really should so that Charley can have some snuggle time on the big bed. At this point he doesn't sleep on the bed, but he sooooo loves our snuggle hour. 
Also, I gave up garaging my car (a new car at that!) and turned my garage into an outdoor Charley playroom. I hate scraping the ice off the windshield, but it doesn't compare to the joy Charley gets everyday in his playroom running through his tunnels, jumping over the rungs of a ladder,going through other obstacles, his box of toys, litter pan, and all a little guy would want. 
Hey, how much time do I have here? Should I say more...


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

When we go on vacation and only eat take out or fast food because I will not leave Ozzie....ever! What a great thread


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My ollie has separation anxiety. he's gotten better, but he has only been alone once, in his whole life with me. when I have mtgs at work, I always find a classroom for him to be in so he is not alone. 

and yes, Ollie has his own side of the bed.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Charleysmom said:


> i stay up later than I really should so that Charley can have some snuggle time on the big bed. At this point he doesn't sleep on the bed, but he sooooo loves our snuggle hour.
> Also, I gave up garaging my car (a new car at that!) and turned my garage into an outdoor Charley playroom. I hate scraping the ice off the windshield, but it doesn't compare to the joy Charley gets everyday in his playroom running through his tunnels, jumping over the rungs of a ladder,going through other obstacles, his box of toys, litter pan, and all a little guy would want.
> Hey, how much time do I have here? Should I say more...


eace: Wow, turning the garage into a playroom - that is a huge thing! Do you have a photo? Would love to see that. With our wet winters, that might be a good idea! If I ever manage to get mine cleaned out! ound: I have just found that our lives have changed just as much by bringing the Havs into our home as much as having kids. My outings are planned around making sure the boys are taken potty before I leave and not being gone so long that they may become uncomfortable.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> eace: Wow, turning the garage into a playroom - that is a huge thing! Do you have a photo? Would love to see that. With our wet winters, that might be a good idea! If I ever manage to get mine cleaned out! ound: I have just found that our lives have changed just as much by bringing the Havs into our home as much as having kids. My outings are planned around making sure the boys are taken potty before I leave and not being gone so long that they may become uncomfortable.


Charley loves the playroom (my old garage that is) as much as I do. It leads off from the kitchen and sometimes I open the kitchen door so that he has the run of the full length of the kitchen plus the garage. We love to throw the ball and bring it back. Also, the sides of my garage are lined with shelves and so I've used xpens all along the edges so Charley can't get into trouble. The opening of the garage is xpened off too so that Charley can hang out outside when he wants and watch the neighbood go by. It so works for us. We do alot of our training out there. Sometimes his dog buddies come in and play as well. During the summer or rain or bad weather we just play inside. If you can find a way to do this - do it!! It is so worth it.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

When asked by friends or family what I want for Christmas, my first response has been grooming tools for my Havs.

And when going to bed.. I put them in bed, then turn out the light, if they are already settled on my side (almost always the case) then I go around to my husbands side and crawl in so I won't disturb or move them.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Charleysmom, That is awesome! I wish I could do that but my garage is filled with junk!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love my boys so much, that if a butt bath is needed, I have no problem cleaning them up back there and means getting your fingers in poop. I always leave room beside me in the chair so Dexter can join me. I always tell them to be good boys when I have to leave the house. I let them act crazy when I come home. And, when you leave the last bite of your ice cream cone for them.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I know I love our Havs when there is no room for me to sleep in the bed - I crawl over them to get into bed at night and try and squeeze in between them and my DH. It is a challenge to find enough room to sleep in peace. But.... I love that they want to be beside us... so of course, never move them. 

When Fipsy was spayed, she reacted badly and was crying and howling at the Vet's when she woke up. Both myself and my DH went and got her (because the Vet said she was disturbing the other animals - I changed vets after this) We both took the day off work and laid with her on our bed all day - it was the saddest thing I ever saw - she cried most of the day but settled down somewhat as long as we were with her.

Honestly, I would do just about anything for our Havs - Have never loved a dog as much as I love these two.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sandi Kerger said:


> I know I love our Havs when there is no room for me to sleep in the bed - I crawl over them to get into bed at night and try and squeeze in between them and my DH. It is a challenge to find enough room to sleep in peace. But.... I love that they want to be beside us... so of course, never move them.
> 
> When Fipsy was spayed, she reacted badly and was crying and howling at the Vet's when she woke up. Both myself and my DH went and got her (because the Vet said she was disturbing the other animals - I changed vets after this) We both took the day off work and laid with her on our bed all day - it was the saddest thing I ever saw - she cried most of the day but settled down somewhat as long as we were with her.
> 
> Honestly, I would do just about anything for our Havs - Have never loved a dog as much as I love these two.


love it Sandi, you are a super mom and dad. Good to see you again, don't be shy.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well just today I whipped off my down coat to leave him a warm spot in the car when I ran in to get a few groceries. Yes he was in a warmed car,and he did have his coat on and was in his cosy bed but you know, just in case he got a chill. Of course I'm running across the parking lot with no coat freezing! GRIN!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I tell them no you cant have any people food they look at me and I say well just a tiny bite. But never at the table only while I'm cooking.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think our 'Havs' have all of us well trained! We are all suckers for that cute furry face!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

When I went to buy dog food earlier this week, stopping and picking up more toys, even though they have many more than the average dog. Secondly, whatever dog (s) I take to a dog show get to sleep in my bed at the motel and not in their crates like at home. (BTW we have 2 that already sleep in bed at home and they take up as much rooom as 10 or 20 dogs.)


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Your kids think you love the dog more than them!!! ound: Timmy does show me more respect than they do sometimes. Now that we've had Timmy for almost a year I asked my younger daughter if she thought she would like Timmy as much as she does and she said no, "I LOVE him!" How cute is that? How can a dog do that? Oh that's right he's a Havanese.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol. See the thread on the most expensive thing your have has destroyed!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Examples huh?
I also do the bed thing I am so uncomfortable at times!
I kiss them on their lips.....
I talk to them every time they walk by
My day and life revolves around them
Can I think of something specific? I will hike them in the freezing cold or pouring rain because they look forward to it. Even went out in hurricane Sandy!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Amazing stories! Had to laugh at Jodi taking off her coat in the dead of winter to keep the dog warmer! I'm laughing at myself too because I am just as nutty as all of you (although I kept my garage for the car!). I spend hours cooking his special recipe - adding all kinds of healthy supplements that I dont do for myself, squishing over in bed just like you do, waking up in the middle of the night when he has to go potty. I guess the biggest thing is that we drive to florida instead of flying so Henry won;t have to be crunched up in the box on the plane. Henry is the prince of our house for sure!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I kiss all my pups on the lips! I can't help myself. they are all so stinkin' cute.

and lots of hugs ofcourse.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sprorchid said:


> I kiss all my pups on the lilps! I can't help myself. they are all so stinkin' cute.
> 
> and lots of hugs ofcourse.


:clap2:


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

I let Tino "clean" my whole face. He meticulously licks my ears, my eyes, my nose (sometimes his tongue goes right up my nose--we call this a depth charge), and of course my lips which I squeeze shut in spite of the giggle attack that invariably comes on by this point. Buster loved to clean our faces too. I talk to Tino all the time, and I have given up my favorite spot on the couch to be on the floor with him watching tv, throwing his toys. I can't wait until be is old enough to sleep in our bed at night.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

I just let Pickles play with a favourite stuffed toy that means a lot to my BF and I. Also, his Health Insurance confirmation came in the mail two days ago. I still haven't bothered to get my own private insurance!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ummmm... I kiss on the lips too! just Jasper...Cash luckily does not kiss, which is good cause he is a reformed poop eater. Oh yeah, I know I love my Hav, cause I love Cash even though he is a poop eater. 

I know I love my boys because, even though I am terrified of ticks, and have found them in our bed (obviously transported from the frontline protected dogs) the boys ban from the bed only lasted 3 days.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I absolutely obsess over his diet. And I tell him a hundred times a day how handsome he is and how much I love him!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Dogs are dogs, they bark. they dig. I never thought I'd be thankful that my little ollie likes to dig up my blankets. and I let him. better than digging dirt!!!

and yes, I tell my dogs how pretty (for my girl) and how handsome (I call my boys handsomes), and how I love them all the time. way more then I would tell any human. is that wrong?

and yes, Ollie loves to clean me, especially before going to sleep at night, usually my face. But I have seen him clean some of my students, usually licking the hands.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I would say that at my age only true love gets me down on the floor playing "I'm gonna getcha" and "attack the toy". The games get quite wild and I am sure glad that my friends can't see me!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

If Charley is sleeping ever so comfortably on my lap, I will not move no matter how uncomfortable I am. I can be crmaped and still not move. I think I'm a little nuts (over Charley too)!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

When I have to carefully get into bed, like others have mentioned. When you spend time chasing them every time you put their harness on because the thought of them being hurt in the car if they didn't wear their harness outweighs my annoyance.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Ummmm... I kiss on the lips too! just Jasper...Cash luckily does not kiss, which is good cause he is a reformed poop eater. Oh yeah, I know I love my Hav, cause I love Cash even though he is a poop eater.
> 
> I know I love my boys because, even though I am terrified of ticks, and have found them in our bed (obviously transported from the frontline protected dogs) the boys ban from the bed only lasted 3 days.


I was wondering how long that one would last, Missy!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

When you heat up his towels in the dryer so he's not cold getting out of the bath. 

When you make sure HE is eating organic food long before you switch your whole (human) family.

When you plan vacations based on whether the destinations are "dog friendly".

yeah, and lots of the other things that people have already posted!:biggrin1:


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

When you have oodles of things to do, but Sam wants his morning nap in your arms. And he snuggles into your shoulder and makes baby noises. We've been at this for about an hour so far. My rule for my rescued dogs has always been that if they ask for attention, they get it.

Julie in Spokane 
with Sam and Harry the golden

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

when you "dis-obey' your husband and stand your ground and get your baby the care she needs because deep down "mother's intuition" trumps ALL rational thinking...

... and when you share every possible veggie you can with her because you know how much she loves them. even though it IS 'people food' . bwhahahhaa.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you're a good mom Tammy. I hope you believe that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> when you "dis-obey' your husband and stand your ground and get your baby the care she needs because deep down "mother's intuition" trumps ALL rational thinking...
> 
> ... and when you share every possible veggie you can with her because you know how much she loves them. even though it IS 'people food' . bwhahahhaa.


:thumb:

Tammy, when you've been married as long as I have (and I certainly hope you are!) You will hopefully have learned that marriage is a two-way street, and we gals have to stand up for ourselves (and what we believe) at times. While society pays lip service to gender equality, girls are still raised in a society that makes them feel that it's wrong to stand up to their husbands.

A truly meaningful marriage is only possible when you get to the point that you really ARE equals. That doesn't mean that everything will be a "split decision" but, over time, you find that you bow to him on things that are deeply important to him and he should do the same for you. Just like "fair" for children doesn't always mean "the same", (instead it's making sure that each child has what THEY need) a good marriage isn't really 50/50. It will range from 100% in one direction to 100% in the other direction depending on need. It just sometimes takes a bit to get the GUYS to understand this... testosterone is a powerful thing!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, ya testosterone MAY be a powerful thing, BUT it doesn't come close to the fierceness of a Mama Bear protecting her CUBS! ROARRRRR 

thanks Dave.  I'm a work in progress, for sure.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, ya testosterone MAY be a powerful thing, BUT it doesn't come close to the fierceness of a Mama Bear protecting her CUBS! ROARRRRR
> 
> thanks Dave.  I'm a work in progress, for sure.


ound: Tammy , I think you need a drink. I think you meant to thank Karen. good post Karen, I totally agree. I 'm going to get a rum and eggnog, lets have a toast to Tillie. :tea:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good post, Karen. :clap2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> you're a good mom Tammy. I hope you believe that.


lol, THAT quote is what I was thanking you for Dave!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When you throw a ball or toy tell your arm hurts. And she comes back for more and sets it on your lap and looks at you with the sweetest eyes in the world you say okay one more time.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

When you shovel heavy wet snow (not just once, but many times) to create paths for the little rascal to do his business, and then stumble and follow him on the paths while he decides where he wants to piddle, and then poop, (a lot of sniffing, squatting, and changing of mind involved), all this while thinking how nice and warm it is inside the house


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I second that, Siewhwee. It sure is a labor of love and each winter, year after year, we keep showing them how much we love them by shoveling those mazes all around the yard so they can find the right spot.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

siewhwee said:


> When you shovel heavy wet snow (not just once, but many times) to create paths for the little rascal to do his business, and then stumble and follow him on the paths while he decides where he wants to piddle, and then poop, (a lot of sniffing, squatting, and changing of mind involved), all this while thinking how nice and warm it is inside the house


 That is true love!


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

We don't shovel snow in the Bay Area but I have been standing out in the cold pouring rain for the last few weeks. He wants company while he goes potty, as well as encouragement and making a fuss over his success. And of course he needs that treat immediately after!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

siewhwee said:


> When you shovel heavy wet snow (not just once, but many times) to create paths for the little rascal to do his business, and then stumble and follow him on the paths while he decides where he wants to piddle, and then poop, (a lot of sniffing, squatting, and changing of mind involved), all this while thinking how nice and warm it is inside the house


Couldn't agree more - I shovel the grass 1st before the driveway so my baby girl still has her "regular spots" to go on (because apparently all grass is not the same  )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You know your HUSBAND loves your Hav when he snowblows paths all over the property so Kodi has places to RLH!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Karen , Dave gets three stars for having the snowblower , but us bloaks that hand shovel get five. ound: I shovel as much for Molly as I do for the front driveway and sidewalk.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Karen , Dave gets three stars for having the snowblower , but us bloaks that hand shovel get five. ound: I shovel as much for Molly as I do for the front driveway and sidewalk.


We live a LONG way from the road... We'd be dead before spring if we had to shovel our way out. It's not even a regular snowblower... It's a snowblower attachment for the tractor!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Bud does the same thing, Karen, when we have a lot of snow. Thankfully yesterday we had a mostly rain event, ending in about 2" of hard, crusty snow that didn't have to be blown or shoveled and didn't cause Tyler to have "snow tumors". Just another nice perk of living on the Cape - not as much snow as we had in Holliston. Just heard on the news that Milford was the big winner in Metrowest with 13". Yikes!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> We live a LONG way from the road... We'd be dead before spring if we had to shovel our way out. It's not even a regular snowblower... It's a snowblower attachment for the tractor!!!


TRACTOR , geeze he only gets one star. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Bud does the same thing, Karen, when we have a lot of snow. Thankfully yesterday we had a mostly rain event, ending in about 2" of hard, crusty snow that didn't have to be blown or shoveled and didn't cause Tyler to have "snow tumors". Just another nice perk of living on the Cape - not as much snow as we had in Holliston. Just heard on the news that Milford was the big winner in Metrowest with 13". Yikes!


Yeah, Mary, I think we were close behind Milford. Kodi is just under 12", and the snow was higher than his back.

I love the "snow tumors"... Perfect description!!!


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup! No snowblower here, either. Just good fashion shovels. Husband goes first, lifting all the heavy stuff, and I follow behind, "tidying" the path. We got a ton of snow on Thiursday. Spent 3 to 4 hours just clearing the driveway. Our neighbor had to come by with his snow blower to help us when the village plow dumped snow at the bottom of our driveway when the plow came by to clear the street. It came above my knees!
Poor Ralphie is not getting as much exercise as he normally does, what with the deep snow, cold temperatures, and salt on the sidewalks. Am attempted to get him a doggie treadmill. Is that overdoing it a bit?


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

We here in the flatlands of CA don't know what snow is. it only comes once every 20 yrs, and either it doesn't stick or it's only 1 or 2 inches, lol.

Karen, that's an awesome pic of RLH!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

... when you pick the eye goobers out. and tweeze their ear canals. that's real love!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

The other day I just wished Lucy had Facebook so I could check in with her througout the day while I'm at work. When you go crazy, squeal and join their frantic lunacy when you come home and then when things calm down greet your husband in a much more sober manner. I loved reading that you all behave as crazy as I do over your babies.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the thing I've done to most show how much I love my dog(s), is to let Ruby live when she was intent on destroying everything of value in my house. Every time I looked at the latest object to bear the distinctive mark of Ms. Tuesday, I would look at her innocent face, see that look of love in her eyes and I would melt, and give her one more chance to make it through the night. Thousands of dollars later, she's still hare.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I think the thing I've done to most show how much I love my dog(s), is to let Ruby live when she was intent on destroying everything of value in my house. Every time I looked at the latest object to bear the distinctive mark of Ms. Tuesday, I would look at her innocent face, see that look of love in her eyes and I would melt, and give her one more chance to make it through the night. Thousands of dollars later, she's still hare.


ound: You know there're still several of us who would take her off your hands!!!ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, don't I know it. The problem is, this sweet face gets me every time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what a darling picture Geri, funny story.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Hear those darn bells jingle 30 seconds after they came in the door and you sat back down. You know they don't need to go outside but just on the off chance that they do you get up......again to let them outside. Sit for hours and brush out the matts that form from trying on the elf outfit you bought him for Christmas while apologizing for tugging on his coat to hard (I don't do this for my daughter I tell her to suck it up). Let him go outside in the snow 6 times in the span of an hour knowing that he will come back in with snow casts on his legs, rinse him off in the tub and then dry him by the fire.... only to do it again in 20 minutes but he LOVES snow so you put up with it.... This is only this week so far...... Oh my favorite is looking into renting an RV for vacation to take to the Tetons because then we can take him with us......yeah I had said I would NEVER use an RV becuase I just know I would have to empty the rest room....ugh:crazy:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Shelly ,you're in love lol .


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We have *three* doggie bed/havanese shanty towns on the first floor of the house so that they can be comfortable and have their areas to relax, plus my laundry room is Mig's clubhouse. I have to leave the door open and a basketful of clothes in there at all times so that he can sit on it and lounge when he chooses. If I try to disassemble anything from their spaces they get ticked.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

How do that show they are unhappy when you mess with their space? just curious.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie walks around and around looking for her bed or items, Mig just keeps staring at me, like he's asking me to please put it back, especially about the laundry room basket not being there!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

inlovewithhav said:


> Hear those darn bells jingle 30 seconds after they came in the door and you sat back down. You know they don't need to go outside but just on the off chance that they do you get up......again to let them outside. Sit for hours and brush out the matts that form from trying on the elf outfit you bought him for Christmas while apologizing for tugging on his coat to hard (I don't do this for my daughter I tell her to suck it up). Let him go outside in the snow 6 times in the span of an hour knowing that he will come back in with snow casts on his legs, rinse him off in the tub and then dry him by the fire.... only to do it again in 20 minutes but he LOVES snow so you put up with it.... This is only this week so far...... Oh my favorite is looking into renting an RV for vacation to take to the Tetons because then we can take him with us......yeah I had said I would NEVER use an RV becuase I just know I would have to empty the rest room....ugh:crazy:


Haha! Love it! You definitely qualify as a crazy dog lady . . . just like the rest of us (not meant to exclude you equally loving and daffy doggie dads)


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm home sick the last two days, fever, body aches, chills, lots of congestion, I think it's the flu, anyway, I just got up to make some quick, toaster ready blueberry waffles. made em, threw them on a papertowel, and crawled back in bed. after eating the waffles I hadn't removed the papertowel yet from my bed. I checked my email and whoa, Ollie is eating the paper towel! just the tasty parts, sucker!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Every morning, no matter how badly sometimes I feel like my bladder is about to burst, I let Cey out to do his business first (and stand there waiting for him to finish) before I bring him in and use the restroom myself. I figure my bladder's gotta be 10 or 20 times the size of his, so I can stand it better right?


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

i talk to her like a human child even though all of my friends think i'm crazy and when i kiss her on the lips because i love her so!! <3<3<3


----------



## FurBaby (Feb 26, 2013)

My little one also has separation anxiety (can't help feeling responsible for mollycoddling her), so this includes in the night if I stir she will put her two paws on the bed to request a cuddle! No matter how many times she does this or whatever time of night - i"ll always fuss her and I also lie in bed with one arm out - gently rested on her so she knows i'm here! (her bed is besides mine!!).


----------

